# Fasting diet 'regenerates diabetic pancreas'



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2017)

The pancreas can be triggered to regenerate itself through a type of fasting diet, say US researchers.

Restoring the function of the organ - which helps control blood sugar levels - reversed symptoms of diabetes in animal experiments.

The study, published in the journal Cell, says the diet reboots the body.

Experts said the findings were "potentially very exciting" and could be "immensely" beneficial.

This is the latest study into the health benefits of the "fasting-mimicking diet".

People spend five days on a low calorie, low protein, low carbohydrate but high unsaturated-fat diet.

Then they have 25 days eating what they want - so overall it mimics periods of feast and famine.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-39070183

Sigh! Mice. Under-reported, sensationalist and misleading headline that will prompt all those muggles (most of them leading unhealthier lives than us) to declare we've all got it because we are too fat


----------



## grovesy (Feb 24, 2017)

Dam rodents again.


----------



## Robin (Feb 24, 2017)

But surely in Type 1, the immune system will just destroy them again. I can't help thinking that in the days pre insulin when the only option was to put people on a starvation diet (until they died anyway) they might just have noticed if there was any benefit.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Dam rodents again.


I'm beginning to think that Douglas Adams was really onto something - I'm surprised the conclusion from all this research isn't 42!


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 24, 2017)

I actually received a news alert on this story early this morning. 

I went back to sleep again.


----------



## Sam Doig (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm from Canada and tried this diet (I would get it form the states). I'm type 2 but had some good results. I haven't been able to try it again since I've been in the UK but I hear it's being brought here too. It's not complete fasting which is nice but it seems to have worked.


----------

